# Hi to All...Need info about roaming charges in China



## sahil1119 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Hi to all expats living in China...

This is my first post on this lovely forum....Hope I'll get good information from experienced expats on this forum...

well my question is how to avoid "roaming charges" on China mobile sim....or can i get roaming free sim so I'll take that everywhere in China and no need to purchase local sim from every city.

Actually I travel often in China but whenever I go to other cities I charged roaming fee even on my incoming calls and messages and sometimes my phone bills go out of range. and this is also a big head ache to change number often and send new number to my friends....

Kindly give me good suggestions....thanks  *


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Similar to banks china mobile is split in many small entities that all need to make money. This creates the roaming cost. Best way is to get a local card for the places you go often and swap cards, other option is to get a package that adds roaming minutes. This is only helpful if you know how much you roughly plan to spend off course.


----------



## bkmulder (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't know what your expenses are of roaming charges but I think it is very cheap and don't even care about it, just deposit more money on your card.


----------

